# Wetterstation



## Anja W. (20. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich liebäugele schon länger mit einer Wetterstation. Zumindest immer, wenn ich irgendwo eine sehe 
Bei Aldi gibt es nächste Woche wieder eine. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, gab es die schonmal.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder kann mir ein Modell empfehlen? Also nichts Teures. Regen, Wind und Historie wären prima...


----------



## teichinteressent (20. März 2021)

Ich benutze seit 2010 eine Wetterstation. Damals hatte ich noch keine Ahnung von so etwas. Für 200 Euro war es schon etwas Besseres: 5 Temperatursensoren (2 mit Fühler messen den Teich), Regensensor und Windsensor.
Auch schon damals hat mich die Speicherung von Daten interessiert. Man will ja mal schauen, wie hart der Winter vor 9 Jahren war.

Bei mir kommt also nur eine mit Speicher in Frage.  Meine aktuelle TFA Nexus speichert 3000 Datensätze, was bei einem Intervall von 10 Minuten 23 Tage sind. Also sollte der Computer ein Mal in drei Wochen mit der TFA abgleichen, um die Daten für die Ewigkeit zu speichern.
Letztens habe ich mal nach Wetterstationen für mich gesucht, zwei Stück habe ich gefunden.

Brauchst du nur das Wetter für die nächsten Tage, kannst du fast jede für ab 30 Euro nehmen. Mal stimmt die Vorhersage, mal nicht. Die Wetterquellen erfähst du sowieso nicht bzw. hast keinen Einfluß darauf.


----------



## Knarf1969 (21. März 2021)

Hallo

ich habe schon viele Jahre Wetterstationen. Anfangs mit allem Pipapo und 1000 verschiedenen Sensoren. Ich hab über die Jahre aber gemerkt, dass wir fast nur auf die Temperatur schauen. Vielleicht noch Min/Max Funktion. Aber Luftdruck, Regenmengen, Prognose ist Schnickschnack und ich glaube, dass man da eh eine High-End-Station bräuchte, wenn die Daten stimmen sollen. 
LG
Frank


----------



## Anja W. (21. März 2021)

Mir geht es vor allem um die Regenmenge. Die Station soll ans Wochenendhaus. Das ist zwar nur 30 km weg, aber dazwischen liegt eine Wettergrenze. Die nächste offizielle Station liegt auch zu weit entfernt, als dass es passen würde. Mir gehen dort zu viele Pflanzen ein. Ich kann aber schlecht abschätzen, ob es am mangelnden Regen liegt oder am Boden. Wenn ich draußen bin, bekomme ich sehr häufig mit, dass es hier zu hause regnet und da draußen ist es knochentrocken.

Außerdem bin ich ein neugieriger Mensch 

@teichinteressent Gut, dass du das mit dem Speicher angesprochen hast. Da habe ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Die Aldi-Station hat wohl nur einen Speicher für einen Tag?!?! Muss ich aber nochmal genauer suchen. Vorstellen kann ich mir das nicht.
Außerdem habe ich im Netz 2 mit Solar gefunden. Wäre ja auch viel sinnvoller... Kosten aber fast das Dreifache.. Mal gucken, was mir meine Neugier wert ist.


----------



## teichinteressent (21. März 2021)

'Nur Regen' kannst du  hiermit messen: https://www.google.com/search?q=regenmesser&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X

Hier gibt es sogar Regen mit History: https://www.conrad.de/de/p/tfa-dostmann-47-3005-01-regenmesser-1999131.html


----------

